# Could you move my thread to a different Forum?



## Sorcerer (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a thread in the Rogues Gallery that I would like moved to the Story Hour Board.
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107913
Can we do that? I want to make ongoing installments of the story.

Either way, thanx.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, done.


----------



## Sorcerer (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanx!


----------

